# happy birthday Natalie



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I cannot believe she is a year old already!! Happy birthday, Natalie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl, sure doesn't seem like it should be a year already.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow...that year went fast!!!

Happy 1st Birthday Natalie!!!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Rainheart said:


> Wow, I cannot believe she is a year old already!!


That was my first thought when I saw the thread title.

She's beautiful! It's amazing to think how fast they grow, huh? What's even more amazing is that she's done yet!

Happy Birthday, Natalie! arty:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, gorgeous girl! It appears that the golden kids think you're a great playmate


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday to Natalie.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Natalie is one beautiful lady! Great pictures. 


Happy Birthday Natalie!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks everyone for the happy birthdays to Natalie, she says thank you very much... she had Mcdonalds for lunch and then I got her a toy that emmett promptly destroyed so we will get her a different one today....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nathalie*

Nathalie

Have a very Happy Birthday.

Your Nathalie is gorgeous-I can see why you are smitten and so is Bing!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My gosh, I can hardly believe she's a year already. Happy birthday you big, beautiful girl!!! I'm fascinated with IWs.... love to see them at shows.


----------

